# Etsy sellers?



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Do any of you sell on Etsy? If so, did you go the whole nine yards and get a business license and a tax sales number? I'm thinking about giving this a whirl.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't do it now, but I've used my sewing as a business for the last few years on my taxes (schedule C) and just use my SS# and my name and it's gone through just fine. Of course, I'm not trying to buy much business wholesale.
That's where a business license would probably help more.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well, if you live in a state that collects sales tax and you sell any items, (not services) you've got to charge sales tax... right? Even if you don't have to charge sales tax online?


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

You only have to charge sales tax if you bought your materials tax free. If you bought your materials and paid sales tax on them, then it's already paid.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

CJ said:


> Do any of you sell on Etsy? If so, did you go the whole nine yards and get a business license and a tax sales number? I'm thinking about giving this a whirl.


In Nebraska: 
You have to _pay_ sales tax for any materials you purchase tax-free and use for _personal_ use. (I'm not sure if you actually need the sales tax license if this is the only reason you'd pay directly to the state).
You also have to pay sales tax for any sales made _in state_. This _does_ require a license as you would collect said tax from the end buyer.

We aren't required to have a business license, only sales tax. But I realize some states do require one.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I'm thinking I'm going to need both. Still considering if this is worth the trouble.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been thinking about looking into this one......still just thinking.
http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name=Buy
bopeep


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm on etsy and artfire (although the artfire shop is really just to reserve a spot in the business name in case I want to use it later.) We (my SIL, Lori, and I) have a business license and have an accountant give us tax advice. So far, we haven't made a profit, but we have to file anyway. Lori handles the tax paperwork.

Etsy gets lots more traffic than artfire, but artfire is really trying hard to make its site seller friendly and encourage people to sign up. I think you can list 10 or 12 items for free on artfire. Etsy charges $0.20 per listing, each listing is good for 4 months. 

I'm no expert on etsy, but I'll be glad to try to answer questions if I can.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

In Ohio, some services are also subject to sales tax, so even if you paid sales tax on the raw materials, your upcharge for the labor of making the item might be subject to sales tax.

In my state, they require a vendor's license and that you register electronically for the sales tax reporting & collecting. Even if you're just planing to be a sole proprietorship (not a corp or LLC), unless you are doing business using your full/real name, you need to register your business name with the state. 

You can probably get details & specific info at the website for your Secratary of State and Department of Taxation.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yeah I think I'm going to get a DBA, county business license and a tax id and be safe.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, if you are going to be a proprietorship (not llc or corp), then you have a tax id number already. Unless you are working as a subcontractor or service provider for another company, you will not need to share your tax id with anyone other than the government agencies that regulate such and they shouldn't be publishing that info anywhere. 

Ohio used to call the business name registration a DBA, but they dropped that term. Now it's called a 'fictitious name' or a 'trade name' registration. 

If you are a delivery vendor, you may not need to register anything with the county- only the state. In other words, if it will be a shop for people to come to to purchase goods or services, then you will certainly need to register with the county. If you are just selling via the internet or mail order, that may not be required. Checking with the SOS in your state as to the various vendor's licenses will clarify things.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

In AR, it appears I need a DBA (still called that here) a tax ID so I an charge state sales tax on items sold to AR residents, and a county business license.

Identical to Missouri so far. The Tax ID is the one I'd hoped to avoid, I really don't relish trying to figure out what's personal and what's business, plus quarterly reporting, but I guess it's a necessary evil if I want to buy wholesale items.


----------

